# Laszlo's Litter.....



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

she said that she had 9 pups on her first outing as a mommy.
she said that there are 2 or 3 boys......she'll check again.
i'm #3 on that male puppy list but she said someone that was #2 got a Weimraner (sp?) so i "should" be #2 since it's frowned upon to have 2 pups if one is a V?

crossing fingers that there are 3 males so i don't even have to worry about it.

i'm sooooo friggin' excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope it works out for you Looney.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

good luck! ;D


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is a picture of my puppy's litter. I have 1st choice of males out of 5. I'm really excited too. I get to take him home on Jan 29th. I'm going to name him Moonbow. Since I've been researching Vizsla's I have to say, I feel like I'm developing OCD or something. I'm addicted to them. I dream about Vizsla's every night and I think I've watched every video on youtube of a vizsla. I've read 3 books already and I weap at tender stories about them. Whats happening to me?! Is this normal? 

Crate question- I was thinking of getting a large crate and stuffing it with blankets until the puppy grows into it, in order to avoid buying several sizes. Do you think this is a good idea?

Congrats on your baby! Love to hear from you.

Angie


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

HOW CUTE!
Carol said she likes to meet the person to see which dog may fit best with them, I/we don't get to pick.

i'll be happy with the biggest or the smallest!!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

moonbowsmommy said:


> Crate question- I was thinking of getting a large crate and stuffing it with blankets until the puppy grows into it, in order to avoid buying several sizes. Do you think this is a good idea?
> 
> Congrats on your baby! Love to hear from you.
> 
> Angie


Most crates come with a divider panel. Just make sure you buy one that does.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I kinda wanted the nice wooden ones but it didn't look like they came with a divider...can you make one out of cardboard or something? if not i'm just getting the wire one with the divider.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

I know, it's rare that one does get to pick but the breeder is a family friend of ours so we got a little IN there. Plus I went through a loooong screening with her where I practically told her my life story, sending pictures, websites etc... it's a blessing, I can't wait for him to come home with me. I keep visualizing him already there. Like I said I have caught the Vizsla fever... bad. 

Angie


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Looney said:


> I kinda wanted the nice wooden ones but it didn't look like they came with a divider...can you make one out of cardboard or something? if not i'm just getting the wire one with the divider.


I'm sure you could make one out of whatever, lots of people use cardboard if they don't have one. I didn't think about the wooden crates, but those do look a lot nicer and I could see why you'd want one (if you had the money to spend on one!). As long as it's secured and can't be knocked down, I think a divider made of anything will do.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Our breeder told us to use a large Rubbermaid container to block off the extra space if we didn't have a divider.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

and his new best friend waiting.....


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

ooohhhh. nice.


----------

